# 3/32" Diff Balls from IRS



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

I have located a new source for 3/32" diff balls and I hope to have them in 2 weeks. The price will remain the same.

Dave Irrgang


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

IRS205 - 3/32" diff balls are now in stock.
Dave


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Diff Dude said:


> IRS205 - 3/32" diff balls are now in stock.
> Dave


I hope you dont put them in a relabeled package then blame the hobby store.


----------

